# Completed WMTW Center Channel



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, I finally got my order from Parts Express after the first one was lost in transit. I'll take this opportunity to plug them since their customer service was excellent and they were very quick at getting another order out to me with no hassles or charges.

Anyway, the center I built is from this design at HTGuide. I built it first because first, my current (old) center is a pretty poor performer (JBL Flix 1 with two 4.25" mids and a 2" tweeter) and because I wanted to evaluate the design before dropping the money for a pair of towers.

I modified the design because I don't really like the look of boxy speakers and some of the curved towers in the thread led me to alter the design of the cabinet to have a curved top and bottom.














































So far it is very obviously a huge improvement from my old center. I'm now looking forward to getting the towers built. :bigsmile:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Geoff, that is gorgeous! Great work! A couple of questions for you. What are your impressions on the sound? How did you curve the MDF?


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks Mike!

The listening impressions are that it is much more accurate and detailed than my previous center, which was, admittedly not very good. I was very impressed with the improvement when I first powered it up. I haven't watched any movies or other more demanding audio with it yet, just TV, so I'll give some more impressions when I do. I'll be doing some experimenting to see how low I can cross it over to my subwoofer. 

The curved sides are 1/8" hardboard sheets bent to wrap around the curved ends and the 3 curved braces. I laminated 6 to build up to 3/4" panels.


----------



## WillyD (Sep 6, 2006)

Sorry for not posting about it earlier, but you have done a most excellent job on this center Geoff. Really professional looking. I bet she sounds wonderful!


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks a lot Will. I'm very happy with how it's turned out, both in terms of sound and looks.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Man... that looks very professional... stellar... :T


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Great looking speaker! If you have the equipment, we'd all love to see a frequency sweep and related nerd-data. 

Now I gotta get motivated to build mine. Like you, mostly from Parts Express -- they are a great company to deal with for speaker building!


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Cool, thats the one I am going to build without the curve on the back. how does it sound?


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Without doubt, that is very nice craftmanship.

Bob


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

If you could see me right now, you'd see how absolutley green with envy I am -- amazing work.

And it sounds like you like the results -- even better! :T

JCD


----------



## Mongrel714 (May 23, 2007)

Wow!!! Very nice work, The sides look great and are so equal, all I have to do to get fired up is visit this forum, someone is allways doing something cool!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Run the wire up through the hollow post and through a drilled hole in the rear and you will put the finishing touch on a very nice project.


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I'm very busy flying right now, but once I get some down time I will try to get some measurements of this speaker.


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

Geoff, that looks very good - I'd like that look for my CC when I do a Front Projection set up.

What is it that you do that require you to fly?
(if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## titch-- (Sep 15, 2006)

Very nice.

cheers


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

Bent said:


> What is it that you do that require you to fly?
> (if you don't mind me asking)


I'm in the miltary. My trade is Air Navigator, but the name is going to be changed this year to Air Combat Specialist Officer since we don't actually navigate the aircraft... the pilots can handle that.


----------



## titch-- (Sep 15, 2006)

Cool

So what are you in, a 130?

Im just a part timer here.


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

titch-- said:


> Cool
> 
> So what are you in, a 130?
> 
> Im just a part timer here.


No. Right now I'm training on a modified Dash-8:










I'm hoping to (and most likely will) fly on the new Cyclone helicopter (a modified Sikorsky H-92):










We do fly on C-130s, but with the J model most likely coming online in the next few years it is a dying occupation (the J model eliminated the navigator position).


----------



## titch-- (Sep 15, 2006)

Cool cool Geoff. 

You going to see Dave Grossman this weekend?

Looks like Im comming up to stay at 17 Wing (its 17 right?) for the weekend.

cheers


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, it's 17 wing. I'm actually headed to Texas on Friday for an Airshow so this weekend's a write off.


----------



## titch-- (Sep 15, 2006)

Shoot, I was gonna ask for a tour. :bigsmile:


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

titch-- said:


> You going to see Dave Grossman this weekend?


I just talked to my Dad and he's coming up to see him. Small world.


----------



## titch-- (Sep 15, 2006)

Should be really good.

Should all police and military there.


----------



## Avus_M3 (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks great! I am thinking about replacing my H/T (Pioneer Elite) with some DiY stuff just for the experience and pride of it.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice!!!:T:5stars::5stars:


:wow:


----------



## Wildcard26 (May 22, 2007)

That CC is a Beauty.


----------

